# Birdemic (Richard Band)



## themeworks (Apr 30, 2022)

This is my transcription, arrangement and mockup of the main tittles to the legendary indie film BIRDEMIC: SHOCK AND TERROR, by James Nguyen. If you have not seen this film, you must. It has been called the worst movie ever made. I beg to differ 

The movie (among its many technical flaws) states Andrew Seger is the composer, but these opening titles are actually just a licensed music library cue entitled "Ordinary Day" from Richard Band. Ergo, I consider him the main titles composer for this incredible film.

If you have not seen it, watch the film on iTunes, Amazon, etc. There is even a free Rifftrax version on YouTube. 
If you want to see a (free) documentary on the making of the film from VICE, watch it here: 



Anyway, I simply had to mockup the main title. It inexplicably repeats several times over the very long opening credits. Imagine if Richard Band had actually scored a real main title cue for this cult film. Anyway, enjoy.


----------

